# First Lathe Turned Fish Lure



## badwin (Apr 22, 2008)

Decided to try a wood fish plug.  Made from Birdseye Maple and finished with 3 coats of Automotive clear coat.  Lots of fun, will try another.
Brian


----------



## BrentK (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks nice Brian now go and catch some fish.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oooooo I like that a lot


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 22, 2008)

That is 2 cool.Nice work man.


----------



## rhahnfl (Apr 22, 2008)

You'll have to post if it works!!!


----------



## holmqer (Apr 23, 2008)

Post a picture of the one that got away!


----------



## Turkhunter (Apr 23, 2008)

Time to hit the lake. Nice job. Turkhunter


----------



## penhead (Apr 23, 2008)

Give a man a fish...he will eat for a day..

make your own fishing lure....priceless..!

Nice job, by the way


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## OldWrangler (Apr 24, 2008)

There are more fishing lures to catch fishermen than to catch fish. 
I know a lake in Costa Rica where the fish would whittle that lure to toothpicks in short order. You don't lip-land any of them if you value your thumbs.


----------

